# Huwag mo kasing i-delete



## DevissL

Hi everyone. 
Could someone please help to translate messages below (its maybe mixed with cebuano, and and words are shortened, so i gave up)

- pasa ato bi katong gpasa nmu ge delete mn gud nko ipasa nko skg fren

- tapos na ey kaya dinelete ko tas humingi mn fren

- panghatag panit ba kulang gud naa ako kauban 2 kbuok 

- wag mo kasi i delete


----------



## DotterKat

The Tagalog lines (#2 and #4):
It was finished that's why I deleted it, but then (he/she) asked for.....(?)
That's why (I'm telling you) don't delete it.


----------



## Pertinax

I deleted the one that you sent to me.  I would like to forward it to my friend.

It's already finished - that's why I deleted it.  And he/she asked for it.

Give me something because it's not enough and I have two friends.

That's why you shouldn't delete it.


----------

